# Fake Pureology???



## burtnyks (Mar 25, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

Has anyone ever heard of someone being sold phony Pureology products?  I ordered a 64oz bottle of the Pureology Hydrate shampoo for $60, and something about it seems "off".  My hair feels different when using this shampoo, and the shampoo has a slightly different smell than what is left of my old bottle.  I also noticed a few different things on the label.  I am only comparing the 64oz bottle to my 10oz bottle, so the labels could be different.  There are some little things like the ingredient list is not in the same order and one bottle uses "TM" while the other bottle used the "R" with a circle around it for the trademark.  The only other thing I can think of is that it might be an older bottle of shampoo and could be expired (no idea what the shelf life of shampoo is).  

I purchased it from probeautywarehouse.com which seems to be a reputable source.  Just wondering if anyone has had any issues with phony shampoos before.  It seems like a stretch, but there are soooo many knockoffs these days that I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## burtnyks (Mar 25, 2008)

In case anyone is interested I DO NOT recommend purchasing ANYTHING from probeautywarehouse.com.  I contacted Pureology directly and found out they do not even offer any of their shampoos in anything larger than 33 oz.  So yes, people are in fact now making fake shampoos. :-(

I'm pretty bummed out because not only did I get taken for $60, but my hair color is now at least 2 shades lighter from using this phony shampoo.  It looked great with my last bottle of Pureology, but now has faded considerably over the 4 days I have used this product.  I just wanted to make others aware so that they do not end up in the same situation.


----------

